

Ask HN: How to go from a Lead to Senior/Architect - bestFriend

Hello,<p>I am working as a Lead developer working in the java enterprise space.  My current role requires me to have workable knowledge of SQL, ORM (Hibernate), Spring, Java, HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript etc...  I am capable in these technologies, but not an expert in any one.  What I want for myself is to continue to grow and gain the skills that are typically ascribed to software Architects (I am not clear on the definition of software Architect).  How do I do that?  The unfortunate thing is that the team I work on is fairly small and I am the most technically capable person.  Thus, there is no one who I can learn from.  So, how do I gain Senior&#x2F;Architect level skills on my own?  Read books? If so which ones?  Work on open source enterprise Java projects?<p>Thanks
======
byoung2
_I am not clear on the definition of software Architect_

Junior Developer: what method should we use?

Programmer: what design pattern should we use?

Software Engineer: what framework should we use?

Senior Software Engineer: what language should we use?

Software Architect: what platform should we use?

Management: how much will all this cost and when will it be done?

